# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Smart thermostats, ecobee Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ecobee Inc.

ecobee.com/smart-thermostats

----------


## Airicist

ecobee3: The Smarter wi-fi thermostat with remote sensors 

Published on Nov 14, 2014




> For homes with more than one room.
> 
> Ordinary thermostats only read the temperature in one room, but what about other rooms?
> 
> ecobee's remote sensors deliver the right temperature in the rooms that matter most.

----------


## Airicist

ecobee3: The Smarter wi-fi thermostat with Remote Sensors

Published on Jul 9, 2015




> Only ecobee3 has remote sensors. Put them in the rooms that matter most to you. You'll enjoy more comfort and use less energy.
> 
> And now, ecobee3 works with Apple HomeKit. Control multiple smart devices with a single Siri voice command.

----------


## Airicist

Ecobee and Echo pull the CNET Smart Home away from the Nest

Published on Feb 27, 2016




> Better voice controls prompt us to change our thermostat of choice for the CNET Smart Home.

----------


## Airicist

ecobee3 Smarter WiFi Thermostats - Tested in Alaska

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> We put the ecobee3 smart WiFi thermostat to the ultimate test in Alaska. This is Kelly, owner of Alaska Picker Antiques. Kelly travels to the far reaches of Alaska looking for value in things others throw away. Even though travel up north is expensive, ecobee has his back saving him money on his heating costs and keeping his shop warm and cozy for him and his customers.

----------


## Airicist

Hey, Ecobee, is there an Echo in here?

Published on May 3, 2017




> The $249 Ecobee4 Smart Thermostat doesn't just work with Amazon services -- it has a built-in Alexa speaker.

----------


## Airicist

ecobee Support - Alexa cetup and voice cues

Published on May 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ecobee | The all-new SmartThermostat with voice control

Published on Jun 2, 2019




> One small change makes all the difference.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ecobee SmartThermostat (2019) review:"
New Ecobee HomeKit smart thermostat puts an Alexa speaker on your wall for $249

by Megan Wollerton
July 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

ecobee | SmartThermostat Pro with voice control | Features and benefits

Published on Jul 22, 2019




> Install ecobee SmartThermostat Pro with voice control in 30 minutes or less to deliver greater comfort, advanced control, and increased savings to your customers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ecobee rolls out Eco+, an AI engine in your thermostat"

by Emil Protalinski
November 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ecobee’s smart thermostat now supports Siri voice control"
You'll need a HomePod to make Siri sing.

by Jonathan Fingas
October 12, 2021

----------

